# Dolby digital et AppleTV



## Moulinsart (5 Décembre 2011)

J'ai connecté en hdmi et en fibre optique l'appletv sur un ampli audio vidéo, j'ai pas de dolby mais du pcm malgré les films loués qui eux sont bien en dolby digital.


----------



## Moulinsart (5 Décembre 2011)

Résolu,


----------



## thebustre (6 Décembre 2011)

comment ?


----------



## Moulinsart (7 Décembre 2011)

Imposition des mains


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2011)

Moulinsart a dit:


> Imposition des mains



Tu veux dire _apposition des mains_?  

Sinon c'est pas très sympa comme réponse

Quand on se connecte en hdmi, on n'a pas besoin de la sortie optique.


----------



## Moulinsart (9 Décembre 2011)

http://www.google.fr/url?sa=t&rct=j...vYT8BA&usg=AFQjCNFaRAE8bqfa1q1k0Zo4MiNSOxGZbQ

Tout bête, pour avoir du dolby digital il faut envoyer du dolby digital, et les sources envoyées ne l'étaient pas, je me suis trompé.
J'ai loué un film en dolby sur itunes et le miracle s'est accompli, déversant sur 5 enceintes la musique celeste. amen.


----------

